# Dosbefehl oder Batch - Prüfen ob Server online



## MSuter (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich mithilfe eines Dosbefehls oder einer Batchdatei prüfen, ob ein FTP-Server online ist oder nicht?

Wichtig: Ping ist dafür nicht geeignet, da man so nur prüfen kann, ob der Server-PC selbs online ist. Es kann allerdings nicht geprüft werden ob auch der ftp-dienst auf dem Server momentan ausgeführt wird!

Gruss MSuter


----------



## chibisuke (22. Januar 2004)

telnet <server> 21
je nachdem ob du ne fehlermeldung von wegen vcverbindung fehlgeschlagen bekommst oder ob du ne stehende verbindung zum server hast, fertig zum übertragen von FTP befehlen.


----------

